# gibisi yok



## Mary Therés

hey there,

could someone tell me what _gibisi_ _yok_ means. 

thank you,

Mt


----------



## Honour

It means* there is nothing like.* 
I could have offered a better translation if you had given more context.


----------



## ang03

Maybe "like no other" or "nothing compares to it" would be better translations. But if you give the total sentence in which gibisi yok is included, then I could make a better explanation, because according to the place it is used, it may have different meanings.


----------



## Mary Therés

It was just a person's name eg. _'Mary_ _gibisi_ _yok'_
So it probably means something like 'nothing compares to Mary?'


----------



## ang03

That's right, you can also translate it as "Mary is the best" and etc.
Have a nice day.



Mary Therés said:


> It was just a person's name eg. _'Mary_ _gibisi_ _yok'_
> So it probably means something like 'nothing compares to Mary?'


----------



## Mary Therés

sağol 

MT


----------



## ang03

Rica ederim 



Mary Therés said:


> sağol
> 
> MT


----------

